# 30" Hollow cedar cut out video and pics



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome pics! Thanks for posting. That bee box looks like it is ready for anything! Whiskey barrel is cool too.


----------



## Squidink (Aug 5, 2012)

Fantastic pics and great effort!


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice video and pictures thanks for sharing theme.


----------

